# Any plans for larger swarm traps out of 1 sheet of plywood?



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

I was going to build some nuc boxes from the D. Coates plans on this site but I see there is a general thought that some swarms are too large for a 5 frame nuc. Are there any plans for cutting "deep size" traps out a single sheet of plywood or luan or should I just double the size of the front, back and side pieces to give the approximate size?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My suggestion is to make equipment do double duty. Use hive boxes for both traps and hives. If you want swarm traps bigger than a single nuc box, stack up two nuc boxes into one trap. Or, just use a regular hive body with whatever you have available for top/bottoms. A piece of plywood or even scrap OSB with some 'entrance' shims can make a trap bottom or top.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>My suggestion is to make equipment do double duty. 

Agreed. Use budget deeps with a disc for easy closure when moving, luan top and bottom for light weight.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Consider taking the new budget deeps and swapping your hives into the new boxes.
Then use your "used" boxes for the traps. That way they already smell like home.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yeah use two nuc boxes.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

odfrank said:


> >My suggestion is to make equipment do double duty.
> 
> Agreed. Use budget deeps with a disc for easy closure when moving, luan top and bottom for light weight.


I've got a single Warre and several TBH's so I don't have any deeps. I prefer the TBH style and I'm building a long hive with lang dimensions this year. I can purchase a whole sheet of plywood for the cost of a unassembled deep so If I can make some I'd rather.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are keeping bees in TBHs, then I suggest just making your swarm traps to be 'short' TBHs. Use the same profile as your full size TBHs so you can move bars back and forth. When the traps are not being used as traps, then they can be 'nucs'. Make them short enough so you can carry them around by yourself.


----------

